# FM Litter M



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fantasias Basil*
CPB | 05.09.12










*Fantasias Bubble*
CPB | 05.09.12

Babies born on July 23.










Bubble gave birth to 15, 4 of which were dead. I'm culling a few more within a couple of days. The babies were scattered around the cage, most of them really cold. I gathered them in her nest, hoping for the best (rhyme not intended). Luckily, they seem to do much better now. Picture is from yesterday.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Bubble is a cutie.  Good luck with them.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They have nice ears, the parents. I love big ears!


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Can i please ask, how much to Basil and Bubbles weigh? They look ginormous.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*jaroslava:* Of course.  Well, the pictures aren't exactly new, but they are big mice. They are also from the same litter.
Basil is today around 55g, but has actually weighed as much as 72. When the picture of him was taken (November 11, 2 months old) he was at 51g.
Bubble weighed before pairing 57g. When the picture was taken (February 20), she was at 50g.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Bubble is doing really well. I suppose there were just too many for her to handle (understandable). There's one of the babies there's a little light, and I hope not PEW. It's also very small, though, so it could be related.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Cutiest!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

14 days old. 
So, as some might have read in my blog, this is where the accident happened. Bubble and the bubs were put in with Babette from Bubbles original group (the rest of the does from the groups are either pregnant or with buck) - Babette hadn't been alone for more than a few minutes before being put with Bubble. Babette decided to kill one of the babies, so I culled her. The rest of the babies are fine.



















Pictures were taken before the accident.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

20 days.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly pics, are any of them baige? ive done my first CPB x CPB breeding and have never seen baige in the fur, wondering if there is a difference in shade between chce and cece


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> loverly pics, are any of them baige? ive done my first CPB x CPB breeding and have never seen baige in the fur, wondering if there is a difference in shade between chce and cece


The two black eyed are either Beige or CPB. There's no telling before the pointing starts, because the body colour is the same.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok thanks, I was hoping there would be a slight difference, oh well will just have to keep waiting then


----------

